# iPod 3ème génération



## iloveapple (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et bonne année
Je viens d'avoir un iPod 3ème génération sous scellé !!! 
Comme celui-là:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quelqu'un d'intéressé ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2013)

ça dépend du prix


----------



## iloveapple (16 Janvier 2013)

gwen a dit:


> ça dépend du prix



dis toujours  800 dollars sur ebay us :s


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2013)

Donc, a mon avis, il vaut mieux mettre ça sur eBay ou mieux, sur les petites annonces de MacG.


----------

